# Rhodesian Ridgeback Puppy Limping



## rtandre83 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello All,

We have a 3.5 month old ridgeback male who starting limping this weekend. It appears he is favoring his front right leg but does not appear to be in any pain. The leg is the stiffest after he has been lying down but once he gets up and moving the limp is less noticeable. It does not bother him when he is running only walking at slower pace. I have tried rubbing my hands on his leg to determine if it is painful but he does not seem to be in pain at all. I also inspected his feet and could not find anything abnormal. I did some research on puppy growing pains and it might be "pano". Any advice or suggestions would be great.

FYI - We have been feeding him Science Diet Large Breed Puppy. I know this isn't the best food but it isn't the worst.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

There is no way anyone can diagnose what is wrong with your dog's paw over the internet. The only way to have a clear and reliable answer is to take your puppy to the vet to get checked. That is what I, personally, would do in such a situation.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Might not be his leg at all. It might be his elbow or shoulder. See the vet.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree, see the Vet. At that age, it is easy for an active puppy to get a strain. And, dogs may not show that they are in pain, when you look for it, unless it is extreme.

But the Vet can diagnose based on your description, then decide if you need some pain meds or anti-inflamatories. Note: if you get meds, make a point of asking the Vet about special issues for giving the meds, as well as side-effects. ... Don't just trust the instructions on the bottle. Some pain meds require that you give the dog a handful of food before giving the meds, so that you don't upset their stomach...


----------

